# zebra plecs L46



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

a male









and the rest i have 4 all together

























hopefully i will have baby pics soon
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice..gotta love the zebra...congrads


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you are seriously going to try and breed them? I thought breeding plecos was impossible in a home aquarium


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> a male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much did you buy that Zebra..?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i didnt think that it was possible to breed zebras in home aquariums ether, just to hard

those are nice though


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it is very possible plus i have all the info on how to breed these and i will do it as i know i can.
watch this space.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have some better pics.
you can see one of the caves i set up which has a breeding tube inside so the male can trap the female inside plus some other pics.






















































dixon


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

very nice. just wondering but how much do those cost? arent they really expensive?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Very nice fish, Good luck on the breeding effort
I found them medium on the difficulty scale myself,
Feed them lots of live foods they do very well.

I'm guessing you know this


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those are sweet


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Very nice fish, Good luck on the breeding effort
> I found them medium on the difficulty scale myself,
> Feed them lots of live foods they do very well.
> 
> I'm guessing you know this


 you've breed these plecos poly? what is an easy pleco to breed?

you should write a profile on breeding them Dixon


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

when i breed them i will write an article on doing it.
and yes poly i did know that they are eating krill and bloodworm.
and lemmywinks they are very expensive.
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

OMG, they are just adorable...









Damn Dixon, that's a sweet group you have there - I'm a very jealous man now








One day a group like that will be mine too









Good luck with them, and keep us updated!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

do they school?
how how much exactly did u pay for them, i have seen them for £60 each


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice zebra's


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

nice!


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice. Goodluck with your breeding project.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

jonas
i am keeping a log with all the details of the different methods i will use to get them to breed.
from the info i have there seems to be a basic set up but other details are slightly different so i will try them all.
spiderman
i paid £280 for the 4 of them and the cheapest i had been quoted so far was £75 each. the prices have gone up this year due to them probably being on cites or being removed from brazils 'good list'.

thanks everybody else.
dixon


----------



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Very nice!! Good luck with the breeding project.


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

wow, those are really nice


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

here is my final set up, after a few days of getting the set up right for them to stop the males from fighting i have now settled on this and so have the males.

first the full tank.









closer pic of caves and breeding tubes.









and the breeding tubes with the alpha male in residence.









dixon


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

are you keeping anything else in that tank besides the plecos?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Birdman said:


> are you keeping anything else in that tank besides the plecos?


 no just the pleco's.
dixon


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

looking good what size tank is that


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

englishman said:


> looking good what size tank is that


 its a 24x12x15 15Uk gals or 20us gals
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, i didnt realize you were putting this much effort into it. It will be great for many people to hear of your notes and results. You kick ass


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Agreed.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Good luck Dixon hope it all works out for you.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> wow, i didnt realize you were putting this much effort into it. It will be great for many people to hear of your notes and results. You kick ass


 thanks p45 and crazyclown,kory and others.
i am really going for this so far i have the next three months mapped out with various breeding info i have read or been sent.
i will try different peoples breeding methods and maybe a few of my own but you never know so i will just keep on trying until i do it.
the plecs are definately settled with this layout so it will stay like that and i will start logging info as from now.
dixon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

G-luck Dixon!

I had 6 of these in the past but sold them off. Very tough to get and quite expensive. Got a question how can you tell gender at that size?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

NICE... also, i have heard these are moving up in the cites list now ? Breeding them will be a great accomplisment. The zebra breeding setups i have seen use pvc tubes for spawning.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> NICE... also, i have heard these are moving up in the cites list now ? Breeding them will be a great accomplisment. The zebra breeding setups i have seen use pvc tubes for spawning.


 posx. i am using the pvc tubes now those are sticking out of the rock in the last series of pics.
hollywood. you tell by the shape of the head plus the pectoral fin is usually bigger. i had these sexed by the people i bought them from and someone else after that so i know i have 2 pair.
dixon


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Excellent, very noble and enjoyable project.
Expecting pics of zebra pleco fry soon!


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

i had a 20 with nothing but plecos in it, it was the crappiest tank, literaly


----------

